# Severely Frayed Fins - Fin Rot?



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I have only had my betta for a little over a week, but his fins have been getting more and more frayed. I suspect it's the gravel and will be replacing it ASAP, but could there be other problems? There are no pieces missing, but they seem to be getting shredded and the webbing is getting torn apart. I also don't see any black edges on them. 

Here is how he looks: 


















Here is his tank:


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting a photo of the tank. 

I would bet you $1,000 it's not your gravel that caused the injuries. 



I have a feeling it's your filter. Or possibly your fake plant. Because the way you decorated your tank, it's too wide open & there's no hiding space, your betta is probably trying to take cover around the plant from the other 2 speedy gonzales type fish.
Also notice how you put your plant directly below where the water shoots out of the filter. That current from output of the filter in addition to your betta swimming around the plant, will shred his fins like razor blades.
If you want to heal the betta, put him in a smaller tank with some aq salt for at least a week, while you rearrange the tank. 

You may have to baffle the filter if you don't want his fins to rip again.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Your tank decorating leaves a lot to be desired for your betta. They prefer lots of medium and top cover.

As far as trying to let him heal, separating him will be your best bet. feed a higher protein diet, keep the water cleaner, and keep him warm. Aquarium salt isn't necessary unless an infection sets in (Red or black edging).

Your other fish might be nipping at his tail as well, so if you reintroduce him, keep an eye on how they behave as well.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you both for all the help! I just did a 20% water change and some major algae-cleaning. I also will get some more real plants, caves/hiding spots, and smooth stones (just in case) tomorrow morning when I can get to a pet store. MSG, I think you're totally right about the plant and filter combination causing the problem. It's silk, but the stems are plastic. I currently have the filter off and will be looking for a way to baffle it. 

For the other fish though, they seem to be completely neutral. I have never seen them chase him, and the only time I saw him halfheartedly try to chase them was the first day I got him. Since then, they always swim right by each other without any troubles. 

Right now the only other container I have is the one he came in. Will that be alright to house him for a week while he heals and I rearrange the tank?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

That will do just fine, but you'll want to change it 100% every day to keep ammonia down.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Pataflafla said:


> That will do just fine, but you'll want to change it 100% every day to keep ammonia down.


He lives in a 10 gallon, cycled, community tank so I'm worried that a 100% water change would be too much of a shock. Especially for the bamboo shrimp which just molted. 

Would it be alright for me to temporarily keep him in the container he came in and do the water changes and salt in that? It would just be for a week until he can start healing. He will be getting a tank to himself in two weeks.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I meant that the cup would be just fine to house him in. you'll want to do a 100% change on that, not the tank.

As for the aquarium salt, it is not necessary since he does not have rot. His fins are just frayed and will heal just fine with clean water and good food.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

PFla - Didn't you notice the red spots @ the end of the fins in the photos? I thought that was a sign of inflammation or something? 

AK, you must have some piece of tupperware in your kitchen that's missing a lid that's larger than the original betta cup. 

If you can find a larger container it'll work better as temporary hospital tank, but until then use the OEM betta cup. 



 Thanks for creating this thread. Makes me glad I only have 1 halfmoon male betta to look after. Also threads like these keeps me from impulse buying some of the prettiest males in the betta section. Not worth the trouble.
 
Due to their looooong...... showy fins, I don't think halfmoons/deltas/superdeltas/double halfmoons, type bettas can handle the of type of highly filtered tanks I prefer.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Just wanted to add:

You can put a pre-filter sponge on the end of your filter intake if he is getting into the intake tube. I am not sure if the fluval edge pre-filter sponge will fit on your intake tube or not, but you can cut an X in just about any block of filter foam to be able to jam it on your intake. Fluval edge sponges just are black and have a pre-drilled hole in them and are inexpensive.

I don't think there would be a problem with your gravel relating to his fins. The tetras might be nibbling like pataflafla said seems more likely.

@MSG- I didn't notice the bloody tips in the picture when I first looked at it, but after you pointed it out I went back and looked. Good eye. It still seems like they are probably red from nibbling.

If it were me I'd do a weak 1 tsp of salt per gallon treatment for 10 days in a separate tank, but I don't think it's really that necessary either. 

Try clean water first. It should heal him up just fine without treating. Maybe add a little bit of stress coat in (I never use full dose of that goo, but others do with np.) If the red tips get worse, or don't go away quickly I would do the aquarium salt though, but that's just me.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the red isn't rot. Most likely inflammation and bloody tips.

Even if it is rot, it looks to be caught very early and should be able to be treated with just clean water. If it gets worse or does not improve over the course of 3 days, then start with aquarium salt.

stress coat would be wonderful if you have it as that will encourage a healthy slime coat layer to form as well as encourage fin regrowth.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Well if the picture wasn't clear, I wouldn't have noticed. Blurry unfocused photos hurt my eyes. 

AK... Oh yeah, if you pulled up your window shade all the way, your pictures would have come out more focused. 

If you didn't post those pictures in the beginning your betta would have been in worse shape by now. 



 To make a quick baffle, get a good pair of scissors & cut the top & bottom off a plastic water bottle.
 Then cut the middle of the bottle on 1 side and clip it onto the area where the filter shoots the water back into the tank.
Trim off any excess to make it fit.
You may need to find something to clip it onto the filter so it stays in place.


Don't know what kind of filter you're using but model number would be helpful.

Also, you don't want to turn off the filter for too long or you'll kill the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you all SO much! He is now in his PetCo cup with clean water and a tiny bit of Aquarium salt. I had also noticed the red tips and wanted to be on the safe side. 
Here is his updated tank, with river rocks and two new fake plants. Does the one on the left look safe for bettas? It's made of soft plastic, the other two are silk. He was only in with the plants for a couple minutes before I moved him to the PetCo cup.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

MSG: I totally know what you mean now, with long-finned bettas! I thought I'd just be getting a fish to add to the tropical tank my friend gave me, but I ended up spending around $70 on him and his accessories! He's totally worth it though, I love him way too much to let myself make any first-time pet owner mistakes. 

Twilight Storm: I'd be worried about the tetra and zebra danio if I'd seen them attack the betta even once, but so far I've never seen them chase or nip him. Unless they're doing it when the lights are off?

Pataflafla: Thanks so much for the advice! I wish I had seen your post before I made the trip to the pet store. I'll be getting some Stress Coat as soon as I can! 




MSG said:


> Well if the picture wasn't clear, I wouldn't have noticed. Blurry unfocused photos hurt my eyes.
> AK... Oh yeah, if you pulled up your window shade all the way, your pictures would have come out more focused.
> If you didn't post those pictures in the beginning your betta would have been in worse shape by now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help! I wish I knew the filter type, but it came with the tank my friend gave me. I'm not at home but will see if I can find some more details on it when I get back. I'll also definitely try your baffler idea! The filter is on right now, since he's not currently in the tank.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*That's why you plan things ahead of time.*

When you do things impulsively without thinking, you end up overpaying for EVERYTHING. That's what the petstores want you to do. 

The larger pet stores have sales EVERY week. Usually every month or 2 they have a MAJOR sale. Unless it's an emergency, wait till something you WANT is on sale before you buy it. 



I paid $27 or $32 for my first submersible heater at a small locally owned pet store & when I realized I overpaid about $10-$15 I was pissed. I didn't get an allowance at all, so that was painful. 



Your tank looks much better @ night & at first I thought your plants were real, but they're definitely not. 

You should have bought some live plants if you went to the store. 


Last time I've gone to the LFS, I've compared prices and the fake ones are more expensive than the real plants. 

The only thing with live plants is you might have to QT them for a while so they don't introduce any parasites/diseases, etc..... 

Also you have to use a digital timer so the lights turn on for 8-10hours a day. They sell for $5-$10 in most places, but you can get them for $1 if you're lucky.


But in the long term, live plants are better for the fish. Since you already have the 10G, you should consider at least 1 live plant.



Oh, just noticed you have a magnet glass cleaner. Instead of leaving it on the bottom, put it higher on the surface. Leave it 2" from the top. Try to clip something behind the magnet to see if your betta will use it as a perch/bed/hangout.
It's a pretty strong magnet, so it should be able to hold something that the betta can use as a shortcut to the surface. An old tupperware lid that you're missing the bottom for would work great.
I think that would work better than those stupid betta leaf beds that retail for $5.

http://www.petco.com/product/119651...8-001517B1882A&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla

NICE! I think you have the Fluval Power Filter. From the picture I can see the orange/red basket. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-14003-Fluval-Power-Filter/dp/B003SJXTIU

No wonder the fins are torn. That's one of the filters I've had my eye on. I love the look and design of it. 



 Let me know what model you have. But it's a really good filter from what I've read so far.
 
I would gladly trade you two of my filters & heater for that one.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Personally, I would not have put him in the cup. How are you heating it? Not only will waste build up extremely quickly, but the stress of both moving and the constant 100% water changes necessary to keep ammonia down will be very stressful. If it's not heated that will just add to the problem.

Since it doesn't appear to be fin rot, I'd just have baffled the filter, covered the intake tube with some nylon or a sponge, and done some extra 25% water changes throughout the week. You could also add some stress coat to the tank. I haven't really used it enough to say anything about the product, but it is relatively mild and others seem to like it, and it won't hurt your other fish.

Also keep an eye out for tail biting, which seems to be a big problem for many long-finned types of bettas. 

Hope you figure out what the problem is...seeing those gorgeous fins get shredded is just so frustrating!


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

MSG: Thanks again for all the advice! I wish there was a section for advice on buying bettas and products! At first I thought I'd be spending just the $3 on food and $3 on conditioner, but then his fins started fraying and I had to go get him all kinds of stuff to try and stop it. I will definitely be timing my spending with sales from now on! 

I did see heaters for $10 though, but I didn't look very closely so maybe those were for smaller tanks? Right now my apartment is usually in the 80s, but I will look into one either once I can afford it, or the temperature starts going down. 

For plants; there is a live one, it's the Japanese moss ball near the left. The others are fake, because the real ones were $6-11. I'll replace them as soon as I can spend the money on real ones though, I definitely want the benefit of less algae! Thanks for the idea with the magnet as well! I'll see what I can make into a betta hammock with it. 

I'm glad the filter seems like a good one! It's a two stage filter that looks exactly like the picture. I will definitely baffle it either today or tomorrow, but I don't want to get rid of it since there are lots of beneficial bacteria that live in it.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Kim said:


> Personally, I would not have put him in the cup. How are you heating it? Not only will waste build up extremely quickly, but the stress of both moving and the constant 100% water changes necessary to keep ammonia down will be very stressful. If it's not heated that will just add to the problem.
> 
> Since it doesn't appear to be fin rot, I'd just have baffled the filter, covered the intake tube with some nylon or a sponge, and done some extra 25% water changes throughout the week. You could also add some stress coat to the tank. I haven't really used it enough to say anything about the product, but it is relatively mild and others seem to like it, and it won't hurt your other fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice- I'm don't really like keeping him in his cup either, but I just wanted to keep him somewhere that he for sure wouldn't get more tears while he's healing for a few days. The 10 gallon just has so many variables that might be the problem: the filter, driftwood, fake plants, and other fish. 

Is there a good way to do a 100% water change? I tried one this morning and he did seem stressed for a couple minutes but is doing fine now. I will look into getting some Stress Coat, but if it's not an emergency, I'd like to hold off until tomorrow after I pay rent. 

Luckily, I don't think he's a tail biter, at least I've never seen him do it. You're totally right about how frustrating it is when their fins get frayed! I wish there wasn't so much "trial and error" to figuring out the cause of the problem and how to fix it.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

You don't NEED stress coat. My bettas healed fine with just 1 teaspoon of kosher salt dissolved in 1 gallon of conditioned tap water.

FYI = I have 2 bettas that had severely damaged fins.

Senetti - purple/blue with major fins missing/scales ripped out, etc... had 1/2 tsp = half gallon.
BumbleBee - yellow had frayed fins like your male = she just had regular treated water.

Senetti healed faster with the salt. 
BBee seems to have healed slower. 

Senetti 3-4 days - I'm going to stop using salt on her on Sunday. 
BBee - 2-3 days treatment - I just added a dissolved kosher salt solution to her water.

You don't have a clean rinsed out plastic container that's larger than the original betta cup?


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

3-4 days with just the salt? Wow, that sounds much better than the month or so I'd imagined it would take! I just bought a 1/2 gallon container to put him in tomorrow when I change his water. It's still fairly small, but it's certainly better than the liter cup he's in. 

On a side note, I was at Pet Expo yesterday and they have their bettas in crammed into cups that are even smaller than Walmart! They were about as wide as a regular drinking glass, and they didn't even have lids. Not to mention the store already had 40 or so bettas, but an employee was netting and tossing bettas from a new shipment of probably 40 or more into those tiny cups. I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to get a larger container for him...since it's only a half gallon, you could probably float it right in your main tank so that he gets some heat. Also, since his water is separate you could add a dosage of aquarium salt if you think it's necessary. I didn't recommend it before because your neons are sensitive to salt, but your betta by himself will be fine with it. However, if his fins seem to be healing well without it, it's probably not necessary. How's he doing?


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Kim said:


> I'm glad you were able to get a larger container for him...since it's only a half gallon, you could probably float it right in your main tank so that he gets some heat. Also, since his water is separate you could add a dosage of aquarium salt if you think it's necessary. I didn't recommend it before because your neons are sensitive to salt, but your betta by himself will be fine with it. However, if his fins seem to be healing well without it, it's probably not necessary. How's he doing?


Thanks! I didn't know about neons and salt, so I'm glad I didn't try salting the 10 gallon! 
At first I did try floating his cup in the aquarium, but he kept trying to swim through the clear plastic so I moved him. However, I don't use any air conditioning in my apartment so the temperature of the water in both tanks stays at 81. I've been salting the water using a little less than the recommended dosage and his dorsal fin is almost completely healed. His caudal fin is still quite shredded though, so it might be a while before that heals. 
I'd post some pictures, but my camera doesn't seem to want to focus on him unless there's a dark background, and he's very active. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can though!


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Small update: I'm starting to see some progress! It's a bit like watching grass grow, but his frayed edges are definitely getting better. 

And on a side note, he was happy enough to build his first-ever bubble nest!


----------

